# Cory company



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

We lost our glofish about a week ago which was our Cory's bff. I am not sure if fish can feel loneliness or not but our cory seemed to get really depressed to the point that she hardly moved from one area of the tank which got worse as time passed. We went to the LFS and bought the only two Bronze Cory's they had hoping that would help her out.

Wow, what a difference. Even though there are only three of them they are like attached at the hip and do everything together (side-by-side). I have to say it is the cutest thing I have ever seen and am totally happy we made the decision not to wait. Does anyone know if fish feel loneliness or was it just our imagination?:fish9:


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

It may not necessarily be a lonely feeling but, schooling fish such as Corys feel safer in groups of 6+. Since they are usually the smaller fish they make up for that with numbers. More of a protection from predatory fish.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

aww how cute. 
the short answer is,yes they like to have friends and can feel lonely when alone.


----------

